# In growing toenail?



## Milzy (27 Nov 2019)

So how to treat? Hot water soaks I’ve heard but how will that take the curl of the nail out? 
No infection yet but it feels like a constant bee sting. 
First time ever case.


----------



## Slick (27 Nov 2019)

I used to get loads. Just cut down the nail leaving a nice rounded edge and it will grow back fine.


----------



## Slick (27 Nov 2019)

Oh, and keep it clean.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Nov 2019)

Have you got a pair of pliers?  I've had problems with big toenail removing due to wearing tight shoes after sandals buy grow back fine. Maybe a visit to a chiropodist is in order.


----------



## vickster (27 Nov 2019)

See a podiatrist


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2019)

If you've got one that was cut badly, and the corner is like a nasty pointy thing, that's painful, the best way I've found is to use clippers to cut near as you can to the corner, then pull the clipped nail, ripping the last bit - works if it's too painful to get the clippers in. Had terrible nails after being stuck in hospital with my back, and couldn't bend to sort them when I got out.


----------



## Randomnerd (27 Nov 2019)

Cut a vee in the middle of the nail: this encourages the nail to grow towards the middle from each side.
Be careful about digging around in the quicks - easy to get infections
(I'm a drystone waller, so admirably qualified to give health advice)


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Nov 2019)

I had to cut into my toe to release the nail. I did it myself with sterilised tools. I have quite thick skin so it didn’t hurt or bleed much. The advice I have now is to cut the nail straight NOT rounded as this assists the nail in driving itself back into the skin/flesh.


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2019)

The V works well if you are having recurring issues


----------



## Profpointy (27 Nov 2019)

woodenspoons said:


> Cut a vee in the middle of the nail: this encourages the nail to grow towards the middle from each side.
> Be careful about digging around in the quicks - easy to get infections
> (I'm a drystone waller, so admirably qualified to give health advice)



The v-cut thing works. Another hint is (apart from the v) to cut across rather than cutting down the side where the ingrowing bit is. I do tend to dig under the ingrowing edge to turn it up as it were, and have rarely got infections - maybe once 40+ years ago. 

As an experienced IT consultant I am of course just as qualified as 'spoons to advise on these matters


----------



## keithmac (28 Nov 2019)

I've never had one, but I also don't go far down the corners when clipping them..

As said above flattish cut should stop it digging in.


----------

